# Stress Free Glue-Ups



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the review Matthew.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

This has been my favorite glue for boats and hard glue-ups. The possibilities are endless with all the additives.


----------



## MJCD (Nov 28, 2011)

I've used the West Systems on my two recent projects - I'm new to two-part systems, and it took some learning time to get the pot size and coverage calcs correct.

A very good system - I was pleased with the 'open'/working time (necessary on complicated glue-ups), and the filler came in handy for my less-than-spot-on M&T work. I spoke with the technical service people 3 times during the process, and they were very helpful.

I recommend the system and the Technical Service for those needing either an outdoor or very tough indoor adhesive.
MJCD


----------



## Birks (Apr 18, 2012)

Yea, with epoxy heat causes it to cure faster, and mixing the 2 component parts releases heat. So the more you mix, the more heat you generate, the faster it cures. I love that this stuff is gap filling


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I have used WEST epoxies as well as other brands, mostly System 3. They all have their own hardener to resin ratio, so pay attention to that. Also be aware that some brands (System 3, at least) have formulations for quick cure, average cure, slow cure, and cold weather cure. Microballoons are another thickener/filler you can buy, but my favorite with woodworking is wood flour from the sander. If you use dust from the same wood you're building from, you can get a pretty close color match when you finish bright, though of course it will usually be darker. Oak doesn't get along so well with epoxy, I think due to tanins in the wood. Eventually the joint may fail. And avoid getting it on your hands, as it's possible to develop sensitivity that will make it impossible for you to work with epoxy down the road. Hasn't happened to me yet, but I know people that have. And the best clean up if you do get it on your hands (it happens) is vinegar, which I'd much rather use on my skin than acetone. Oh, also watch out if you mix up too big a batch, as it can heat up to the point where it actually will catch fire.

Epoxy with wood flour is a great way to repair flawed wood, such as knots and crevices. If the hole goes through, block the backside because epoxy runs like warm honey. It can flow in and right out the other side.

Shellacking before gluing is a surprise to me. I didn't know you could do that without spoiling the adhesion.


----------



## zonkers (Aug 18, 2010)

Opinions needed, please let me know what you think:

Many believe these epoxies to be food safe and dishwasher safe. One of the wood turning mags did an article with these claims. Having used multiple brand epoxies for years but I am still hesitant. The Fed regulators do rate it safe for potable water containers but I worry about utensils scratching finish particles off and contaminating the food. I am waiting for an epoxy coated bowl to fully cure to start an dishwasher endurance test. 
Also an application hint: watch out for amine blush. This is a chemical that collects on top off the surface of the finish during curing. If not properly removed the next coat will not adhere well.


----------



## zonkers (Aug 18, 2010)

I think I have post the above question in the wrong place. I will repost in the forum. Sorry


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

I see you're using the mini pumps. What is the smallest amount of epoxy you can dispense with those pumps? I've been using epoxy in place of wood glue during winter. System 3 pumps would make it much easier.


----------

